

Master chess players use hidden brain parts - bakbak
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE70J62T20110120

======
warbee
Good quote from the article:

"Systems engineers often have to depend on intuition to locate the source of
trouble. Excellent engineers can't explain why they are good, it's very
similar to chess."

